# Pulled tick, didn't get the head out



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

Tonight we pulled a tick off Turbo, but the head was left behind. I sprayed disinfectant on the area, what should I look for if there's a problem? 

It's been a rotten month so far for ticks, we've pulled one off her every other day so I can't justify taking her to the vet for that unless it's really necessary. What kind of symptoms would she have that would call for a vet visit? I know about the red ring for Lyme, is there anything else I should watch for?

Thanks


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

gills said:


> Tonight we pulled a tick off Turbo, but the head was left behind. I sprayed disinfectant on the area, what should I look for if there's a problem?
> 
> It's been a rotten month so far for ticks, we've pulled one off her every other day so I can't justify taking her to the vet for that unless it's really necessary. What kind of symptoms would she have that would call for a vet visit? I know about the red ring for Lyme, is there anything else I should watch for?
> 
> Thanks


dogs do not get the classic red ring like poeple do when they have lyme so that is not a good test.... I would just watch for infection more than anything else. 
dont beat yourself up it happens ..... and yes, it has been a nasty year for ticks here in the states as well.
s


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, that makes me feel better. Will the head eventually come out by itself?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

gills said:


> Ok, that makes me feel better. Will the head eventually come out by itself?



usually the body will push stuff like that out, you may feel a small bump there where the body encapsulates it but that will eventually go away... might take a while though... dont freak... just watch for infection 
s


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, will do. Thanks Shalva!


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

When I rescued Bo, he was infested with ticks. We pulled them all out, except when we pulled one out of the inside of his ear (under the flap, not inside the actual ear) the head was still stuck. We tried forever to get it out, but we couldn't. We left it, figuring it'll be pushed out eventually, however five months later it's still there. The skin eventually grew over it, however you can still see the raised bump with the black coloration under it.

However, it never got infected or caused any health problems.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

gills said:


> Tonight we pulled a tick off Turbo, but the head was left behind. I sprayed disinfectant on the area, what should I look for if there's a problem?
> 
> It's been a rotten month so far for ticks, we've pulled one off her every other day so I can't justify taking her to the vet for that unless it's really necessary. What kind of symptoms would she have that would call for a vet visit? I know about the red ring for Lyme, is there anything else I should watch for?
> 
> Thanks



Try black drawing salve... Actually name is something like- Ic-tha-mall... I cannot spell it so I pronounced it just hope it is right... It draws things out on people such as ingrown hairs...  Good Luck!


----------

